# 02 blower motor



## zachary1988 (Apr 18, 2009)

I have an 02 with the auto climate control. The panel lights up but the blower motor does nothing. I checked the fuses both under the steering and in the engine bay and are fine. If it is a bad blower motor, would it be worth my while to exchange it or take it in. If I do it. would it be pretty easy going. I have changed out motors in the past but to cars in the early 90's. Thanks, Ed.


----------

